# Dynaudio Esota2 110+650 +JL T10w3 Crossover Setup



## Bobby.V

I just bought Dyns Esotar2 110 and 650, and decide to go active, but don't have a clue how to get best sounding from these units. What are the proper cutoff frequency?

Here are my units:

Front : Alpine X008u
Processor : Alpine PXA-H800+C800
Power Amp : Brax X4 (Front stage) on Dynaudio Esotar2 110 + 650
Sound Stream Ref.500 (Rear) on Dyns D260 + 15w75 on Passive
 Sound Stream Ref.500 (Sub) on JL T10W3

Hope you guys can share some experience using esotar2 and JL T10W3


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Nice Setup!!!


----------



## Bobby.V

Thanks!!! Huckleberry Sound

I'm a newbie here and look like posting in the wrong session. What room will be suit for my subject?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

I say leave it where you have it. Regardless to where a thread is located. If people are interested in the post, people will be interested in the post.


----------



## cajunner

the forum regulars hit the "new posts" button to see what comes up, this thread will show up as long as people are interested in it.

I don't have first-hand experience with the H800 unit but I'm sure it will handle crossover duties for your Esotar drivers with no problems...

but since you have such good equipment, wouldn't you also have a dealer willing to set up your car's tuning adjustments, near you?

if not, I'm sure there are several here proficient with the H800 unit that can dial in your settings with little effort.


----------



## Bobby.V

Thanks cajunner. 

Dynaudio Esotar2 are hard to find here in Bangkok, therefore, over 99% of installer never experience dealing with these drivers. My very experienced audio guy, who has won EMMA & IASCA both SQ and ESQL in asia, also admit that he never had a chance to install them before. I've found on the Dynaudio site suggest to set crossover for Esotar2 650 at 100 and 2000 hz which not suit my need. My setting on old Esotec 15w75 was at 70hz, which, I still not satisfy with bass produced. My upgrade to Esotar2 which expected to have more kick on the front stage. I want to set it lower to 60hz even 50hz if possible. But due to suggestion from Dynaudio Manual make me nervous that I might ruin the driver if doing so. Anyone have experience setting this driver at lower than 70hz and what is the outcome?


----------



## cajunner

Bobby.V said:


> Thanks cajunner.
> 
> Dynaudio Esotar2 are hard to find here in Bangkok, therefore, over 99% of installer never experience dealing with these drivers. My very experienced audio guy, who has won EMMA & IASCA both SQ and ESQL in asia, also admit that he never had a chance to install them before. I've found on the Dynaudio site suggest to set crossover for Esotar2 650 at 100 and 2000 hz which not suit my need. My setting on old Esotec 15w75 was at 70hz, which, I still not satisfy with bass produced. My upgrade to Esotar2 which expected to have more kick on the front stage. I want to set it lower to 60hz even 50hz if possible. But due to suggestion from Dynaudio Manual make me nervous that I might ruin the driver if doing so. Anyone have experience setting this driver at lower than 70hz and what is the outcome?


I've read where a guy ran several hundred watts through his using a 80 hz crossover and was able to bottom them once, I believe?

I would treat them as any other 6.5" midwoofer that has great linearity and excursion, and be cautious about overdriving them since they have such low distortion profiles.

You likely won't hear distress until the "pop!" of the former hitting backplate, or whatever happens when these bottom out.

That can be a drawback to such awesome performance, they won't sound bad until you're in a destructive zone.

I would probably keep from crossing them any lower than 60 hz, but having never had them or even heard them, (haha..) I am not really qualified to give advice on them....

but here in the internet, the advice you get is worth what you pay, correct?


----------



## Bobby.V

Totally agree with you cajunner. Better on the safe side........

Not worth hearing a tiny bit of greater drum beat, and then regret afterward. :drummer:


----------



## Lycancatt

settings I've used with the exact same dyn drivers but not the same jl have been..

tweeters highpass at 2.6khz 24db/octive
mids lowpass at 2000 hz 12db/octive
mids highpass at 70hz 18db/octive
worked great and was able to get very loud with no trouble.

add in a subwoofer lowpass of 60 hz 18 db/octive on the jl sub and you should have a very good starting point.


----------



## Bobby.V

Lycancatt said:


> settings I've used with the exact same dyn drivers but not the same jl have been..
> 
> tweeters highpass at 2.6khz 24db/octive
> mids lowpass at 2000 hz 12db/octive
> mids highpass at 70hz 18db/octive
> worked great and was able to get very loud with no trouble.
> 
> add in a subwoofer lowpass of 60 hz 18 db/octive on the jl sub and you should have a very good starting point.



Thank you very much for your valuable input:bowdown:


----------



## brump3

very nice setup


----------

